# No Truer Words



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)




----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Very true. So many people have forgotten what hunting is really all about to worried with score of antlers instead of the fact you now have meat or you taught your kid or better yet you successfully killed an animal with a hard weapon!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't consider it a waste .BUT I do consider it a failure to accomplish my mission.which is to kill for sustainence or fun, depending on my focus.

oh well, if at first you don't succeed ..


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I used to see it as a failure. Then I figured out that the "hunt" was more important than the killing. The hunt is what you make of it. If all one sees is that killing is the only way a hunt can be successful, then success will be short lived.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if you learn from it it's not a waste. but let's face it ,we hunt to kill. if it were just about being in the outdoors we'd just hike an camp with the granolas


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One thing I've learned several times over is that I am in the right place but on the wrong day. Even those are a pleasure to experience.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

People that consider any hunt a failure have set themselves up for failure by defining success in terms of a kill. Disappointment becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. I used to hunt with a guy like that and he was no fun to be with most times.

Any kill is always anti-climactic for me. I've learned to pass on lesser whitetail bucks with no regrets, although it wasn't always that way. I had to mature.

We have the power to control what's going on between the ears. As a matter of fact, it's the *only* thing we control.

Thanks, JTK, for the food for thinking afield.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm with you all on this one. Good post JT.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree , good post JT.!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

A-Men!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Until you use the Hunt to make money!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Older I get The More This Statement Means to Me, Just Nature and I The Way I Love it!


----------

